# New 'tiel is scared of me!



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

I just got a new cockatiel last Friday. He is the third 'tiel I've owned, but my first 2 were tame from the time I got them. My new bird will let me pick him up, but right away turns around and tries to fly away. When I picked him up at the breeder's, he was in a cage with several other cockatiels. My bird is about 8 weeks old, so I know he's very young and still adjusting to me. I've been reading the other posts and it seems like it just takes a while for some birds to bond to their new owners. I will keep working with him; I just hope he doesn't want to always stay in his cage. It sounds like hand-feeding treats is a good idea, too. The advice I read was helpful. If anyone else has any other ideas I'd appreciate hearing them.


----------



## Shayla Fortune (Nov 29, 2012)

Be patient and try not to force him to do anything he doesn't want you to do; you're supposed to be a good thing in his life, not something to be feared. Give treats and other good stuff. sit by his cage and talk to him or read a book, this will get him used to your presence. Move slowly when you have him out and maybe clip his wings a bit if you know how or feel comfortable. I personally am ok with a wing clip, but I prefer to let their wings grow out after the first clip because they are used to their new home. Hmmm... what else... Oh, when you spend time with him (atleast at first), play video's of cockatiels so that he will feel like he is in a flock and safe... that should help him not be so nervous.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*new tiel is afraid of me*

Thanks for your comments. Where do I find DVDs of cockatiels? Would playing recorded sounds help?


----------



## debra150 (Dec 20, 2012)

I played you tubes to my cockateil,he would whistle away,loved it,give it a shot.


----------



## debra150 (Dec 20, 2012)

I played you tube clips to my cockateil,he would whistle away,loved it,give it a shot.


----------



## Lizzie Taylor (Nov 25, 2012)

Good luck! i have two tame and two unsocialised 'tiels. I'm kind of letting the unsocialised ones just keep to themselves, although of course I spend time at their cage chatting. I think Sunny was quite traumatised by the way she was caught from the aviary where she was bred and brought to me- she does not seem to have forgiven people at all, so I give her her space and got her a nice quiet friend to keep her company.


----------



## Sunnyzmommy (Dec 23, 2012)

I've had sunny for 2 weeks now.. And he will eat millet from my hand sometimes, but only since yesterday.... But if I bring my hand too close he backs away..lol..today I decided to use his favorite toy.. A grassy ball...I put it my hand and kept it a bit away from him...he used his beak to climb on to my hand first time ever!! Outta his own free will ( minus bribery lol) 
Maybe you can try that?


----------

